# Nusance phone calls



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya just wondered if anyone else was suffering at the hands of these "bot" callers?  

I am getting them practically every hour, they ring and when you answer it either goes dead or you get some half wit on the end of the phone asking for someone on first name terms. The minute you say that they arent in they get all narky and mutter at you, and say they will ring back later! Ive been registered with TPS but it seems these calls cant be stopped. I have contacted watchdog and ofcom so awaiting a reply.
Really does my head in especially when its at about 8pm!   
Apparently one number that calls is from financial connexions in Norwich but you cant seem to contact them on the number they ring on gggggrrrrrr!
Corrina


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

They're soooo annoying. We signed up for something that stopped them but we have a business line and for some reason we're not allowed to stop cold calling on that line. V frustrating. 

Let us know how you get on with Ofcom and Watchdog. I think the companies aren't supposed to do bot calls under new regulations.


----------

